
Engineering the Architecture Behind Uber’s New Rider App - myhrvold
https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/
======
brendanw
It would be great to see a sample project implementing the architecture
described here. I agree with the criticisms of MVC and how it scales. I
believe you can make the same critiques of MVP. Speaking as an android
developer, it would be great to have some simpler (minimum lifecycle hooks),
more flexible (shared element transitions), and bug-free (avoid unexpected
asynchronous calls) navigation components. Fragments and Activity offer
neither of these.

Where I am lost is how Uber makes the jump from MVP to Router, View
Controller, Presenter, Builder, Component, Interactor. An example use case
with code would be interesting to look at.

